# Filter for Nano



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm using an Aqua Clear 10 which is a HOB. I've heard good things about the ZooMed canister filter or the Toms Rapid canister. As far as internal...not sure. There are a couple on the AquaTop site that look ok and are not expensive. I've not really seen much on people using internals other than maybe airpowered sponge filters which are great but kinda unattractive.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nano is a pretty board term. What size tank are we talking about?


----------



## Dmartin (Jul 8, 2016)

For 5-10 gallons I only run hob filters the aquaclear 20 and marine land 75or100. I can't say canister filters because never had the money to buy one. Just my opinion. Hope it helps


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

How strong/weak of a flow do you want?
I don't use internal filters but this one has been recommended a lot for betta tanks (on a betta forum by one of the mods)
Aquarium Internal Filter IF-201

Azoo palm has a tiny hob great for nano/picos with bettas.
IMO I love sponge filters for small tanks, but I also run an eheim 2211 canister on a 7g cube.


----------



## brandy3392 (May 2, 2016)

AquaAurora said:


> I don't use internal filters but this one has been recommended a lot for betta tanks (on a betta forum by one of the mods)
> Aquarium Internal Filter IF-201


I have a couple of 2.5 gallon betta tanks with these filters. They are okay, but I'm not super thrilled with them. If these tanks would accommodate a small HOB filter, I would probably use that instead.

Pros:
-Very cheap
-Keeps the water pretty clean
-Fairly small
-Output can be turned in different directions
-Includes spray bar

Cons:
-Sometimes doesn't restart properly after shutting off for water changes
-Suction cups are horrible (to the point where I have almost thrown filter across the room in frustration)


----------



## Aqua07 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks folks....I'll check out the few that were mentioned here. I thought of HOB ones, but wouldn't there be an issue with the placement of the lid with the positioning of the HOB output spout? I have one of them cube tanks (Fluval Flora) that has a glass lid flushed to the shape of the tank.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Doesn't Fluval Flora 8g includes a built-in filter? If that's the tank you have, why not use it?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Aqua07 said:


> Thanks folks....I'll check out the few that were mentioned here. I thought of HOB ones, but wouldn't there be an issue with the placement of the lid with the positioning of the HOB output spout? I have one of them cube tanks (Fluval Flora) that has a glass lid flushed to the shape of the tank.


The HOB probably would interfere with the lid but really...unless you really need it to prevent fish from jumping or a curious cat or something like that...there's not really a great reason to use a lid. Only time I really ever try to fashion something into a lid is if I'm going to be away from home several days. A lid will help slow down evaporation. For that on my small tanks...I'd just stretch some Glad wrap across the top leaving enough room for the water coming from the filter and to make sure there was enough oxygen exchange. You don't want the tank sealed up tight.


----------

